# Buthidae Scorpion Collection for sale



## parabuthus (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a very rare opportunity to purchase a medium-large collection of Buthidae scorpions.
I now have time to breed reptiles again so i’m making space for this summer/winter.

Parabuthus, Leiurus, Centruroides, Androctonus + more.
Full list available to potential buyers.

Collection from south Yorkshire is preferred and I will give the best price for someone who collects.
The option to purchase a lot of discounted perspex containers will also be available on collection.
Its a long shot but would swap + cash for Gilas or Bearded lizards if this is an option.

For DWA licence holders only in the UK.
PM for more details


----------



## parabuthus (Mar 9, 2012)

Most gone now - still remaining are: 

3 x Androctonus Bicolor - 5th Instar
3 x Orthochirus pallidus 4th Instar
2 x Uroplectes chubbi - 5th Instar
1 x Androctonus Bourdoni- 4th Instar
1 x Androctonus baluchicus - 5th Instar

Any offers please PM me.
Thanks, Matt


----------

